# finding touchup paint for 65 GTO with Montero red paint



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

I've had no success finding a place online to purchase a bottle of touchup paint for some rock chips.
Should I go to a paint shop and see if they can scan my paint and maybe match it, then mix up a can?
My car has been painted with a paint that looks wet and very shiny. It also looks like Montero red, but I can't be 100% sure.
Ideas?
Thanks everyone


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've used Automotivetouchup several times and their match has been spot on each time.
These were for factory colors, so if yours isn't you may need to take it to a body supply shop to have it scanned.

Last purchase was a touchup paint pen for my 66.





1965 Pontiac All Models Colors of Touch Up Paint


Touch Up Paint for your 1965 Pontiac All Models




www.automotivetouchup.com


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

X2 with Junior , had good luck there also


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

I used paintscratch, and the matching color was good.


----------

